#  >  > E-Commerce, Social Media and Online Marketing >  >  > Ecommerce and Online Marketing >  >  > Online Marketing >  >  How to get a natural link building by guest blogging?

## Vaishnavi

Guest blogging is one of the best ways to earn traffic to our website. This connection will send quality traffic to your site after somebody peruses your blog entry. How can we use guest blogging to get a natural link building? if anyone knows about this, please explain to me here!

----------


## Bhavya

Here are some tips to build natural backlinks through guest blogging.

1) First choose a niche site that is similar to your business for guest blogging
2) Review that site performance
3) Makesure You'll Get a Featured Bio in the site
4) Before posting do your research about posts in the site
5) Follow the site guidelines for posting


PS: Hope it will be helpful to you.

----------


## Mr.Wick

You have to spend more time on the guest blogging. As you said, we can get the traffic from guest blogging. You need to follow the below things in order to get the relevant traffic otherwise I'm sure anyone won't get the proper traffic from the guest blogs. 


01) Write very interesting articles based on your niche.
02) find out the most relevant sites which are related to your business. (Travel, IT, Online Business and etc...)
03) Check their's Trust worth.
04) Contact the site owners and get their site guideline or procedures.
05) once you published the guest blog you just share on the Social Media's for engagement purpose. 

So basically you will get the natural and unique traffic from Guest blogging method.

----------


## Vaishnavi

> Here are some tips to build natural backlinks through guest blogging.
> 
> 1) First choose a niche site that is similar to your business for guest blogging
> 2) Review that site performance
> 3) Makesure You'll Get a Featured Bio in the site
> 4) Before posting do your research about posts in the site
> 5) Follow the site guidelines for posting
> 
> 
> PS: Hope it will be helpful to you.



Thank you for share your tips, I think it will help my future guest blogging and if I get any doubt from this, I will ask you. hope you will explain to me.

----------


## Vaishnavi

> You have to spend more time on the guest blogging. As you said, we can get the traffic from guest blogging. You need to follow the below things in order to get the relevant traffic otherwise I'm sure anyone won't get the proper traffic from the guest blogs. 
> 
> 
> 01) Write very interesting articles based on your niche.
> 02) find out the most relevant sites which are related to your business. (Travel, IT, Online Business and etc...)
> 03) Check their's Trust worth.
> 04) Contact the site owners and get their site guideline or procedures.
> 05) once you published the guest blog you just share on the Social Media's for engagement purpose. 
> 
> So basically you will get the natural and unique traffic from Guest blogging method.


Thank you Mr.Wick for your grate tips! 

You said once you published the guest blog you just share on the Social Media's for engagement purpose. I think,This is good way to earn more traffic to our website. Thank you for suggest this way to me. What are the good ways we need to consider when share our post on social media to get more engagement? if you know about this can you suggest some best ideas for this?

----------


## Mr.Wick

> Thank you Mr.Wick for your grate tips! 
> 
> You said once you published the guest blog you just share on the Social Media's for engagement purpose. I think,This is good way to earn more traffic to our website. Thank you for suggest this way to me. What are the good ways we need to consider when share our post on social media to get more engagement? if you know about this can you suggest some best ideas for this?


Basically follow these ways when you are stared to share on Social Media.

01) Your audience and Scope.
02) Create a art works (Images) in attractive ways.
03) Publishing Time. (Important one)
04) Content/Captions should be in attractive and user friendly.
05) Share your posts on some relevant groups.
06) Response ways.

----------


## Bhavya

> Thank you for share your tips, I think it will help my future guest blogging and if I get any doubt from this, I will ask you. hope you will explain to me.


Yeah Sure, Vaishnavi, It's my pleasure to help you in any way  :Smile:

----------

